# Remington 270 ammo recall



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

*Safety Warning And Recall Notice*

*Product Safety Recall Notice 
Warning*
*DO NOT USE REMINGTON 270 WIN. 150 GRAIN SOFT POINT (SP) AMMUNITION WITH LOT NOS. N16SA24L, N16SA24R, N16SB24L, N16SB24R, N13SC24L, N13SC24R*​Remington has determined that six (6) Lot Numbers of its 270 Win. 150 Gr Soft Point Ammunition may have been improperly loaded. The six (6) Lot Numbers are identified above. Improper loading may cause a malfunction of the cartridge when the firearm is fired resulting in higher than normal pressures. This malfunction may result in damage to the firearm, serious personal injury or death.​*DO NOT USE
REMINGTON 270 WIN. 150 GRAIN SOFT POINT (SP) AMMUNITION WITH LOT NOS. N16SA24L, N16SA24R, N16SB24L, N16SB24R, N13SC24L, N13SC24R*​


----------

